# Photoshop Tutorials?



## aric (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a forum as well, where I am making photoshop tutorials.  I am making one a week and I would love to post them here, but there is no place to do it.

By the way, I love your Bulletin Board Softwear.

ADI Forums


----------



## Chase (Apr 13, 2003)

I would love to have you post tutorials on here for our visitors.

What format are they in and how would you like to go about posting them? I would be happy to do what I can to include them on our site.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## aric (Apr 15, 2003)

The format is the same as yours.  I just started my first forums page.  i am a retoucher by trade, so I have been putting up tutorials.

Here is one:

http://www.adimaging.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27

I have been having a lot of fun with these, and they seem to be getting a good response.  Just under 1000 views in about 8 days.


----------



## Chase (Apr 15, 2003)

I'd be happy to create a new forum section in here for the tutorials and give you moderator access if you would like to post them here.

Feel free to include links back to your web site of course!


----------

